
The Froyo Code Drop - mattyb
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2010/06/froyo-code-drop.html
======
damaja
Check your build.. you'll have to go ERD79 to ERE27 to FRF50 and FRF72. FRF50
and 72 are Froyo but they are also NOT the final Froyo release for N1. These
are test releases however they are signed by Google.. totally legit i.e. stock
firmware and bootloader will gladly accept these. stay away if you're on an
ATT N1 (or Rogers).

~~~
jim_dot
I have the Rogers/ATT N1, build number is EPE54B. So first step is to get
ERD79, then ERE27, then FRF50 and FRF72?

~~~
mbrubeck
The FRF50/FRF72 updates were built for the T-Mobile N1; they will not run on
the Rogers/AT&T Nexus One

------
Andys
Now to wait for the Cyanogen Froyo ROM for my G1.

------
ableal
Those who have an HTC HD2 (aka HTC Leo) may want to keep an eye on
<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=651632> (Development thread
for Linux/Android on the HD2).

In short, there isn't (yet) Android on the HD2. Perhaps this code drop will
help.

------
steveklabnik
Does this mean I can grab it for my Nexus One and install it now? Or are they
still pushing out things via the Over the Air updates?

I'd really like tethering...

~~~
biafra
Yes.

"We’ve also incorporated into the core platform all the configuration files
necessary to build the source code of Android Open-Source Project on its own.
You can now build and boot a fully open-source system image out of the box,
for the emulator, as well as for Dream (ADP1), Sapphire (ADP2), and Passion
(Nexus One)."

I wonder how good it will run on the Dream (ADP1) though. Open Eclair was not
much fun.

~~~
commandar
Open Eclair on Dream always had issues, partially because they never finished
reverse-engineering all the closed-source drivers. CM5 on Dream has been quite
nice for me; it can get a bit laggy sometimes, but beyond that has worked
well.

It'll be interesting to see how Froyo's JIT fairs on Dream, for sure.

